# BMW touch-up paint to repair plastic bumper?



## A320 Scott (Jan 19, 2007)

Greetings! My 3-wk old 328I was apparently accosted by another vehicle in a parking lot. Upon return I noticed 2 chips (approx 1/8" in dia.) and linear scrapes on the plastic bumper-cover immediately aft of the rt. rear wheel. 

The scrapes were actually grime that resolved with a mild detergent. The chips, however, penetrated the paint. Fortunately the entire surface retains the original curvature and otherwise undamaged. 

Will BMW touch-up paint carefully applied likely fix the cosmetic eyesore? I really don't want to tackle the dealership's body shop or be w/o the car for several days. BTW, the color is white.


----------



## mla1215 (Jan 27, 2007)

My 335i just got hit today too and it sounds like the damage is almost identical to yours. I am calling BWM tomorrow to get a quote, so I will let you know what they say.


----------



## A320 Scott (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks much.... I'll guess $200. Regardless, it'll be cheaper than replacing the entire bumper cover! 

FYI I bought the touch-up kit: includes 2 vials - one of paint, the other a finishing laquer. IMHO the paint is rather thick and blotchy. Just a fair job, though I'm not a professional!


----------



## mla1215 (Jan 27, 2007)

*bumper repair cost*

$567 to repaint bumper at BMW collision center. I am letting them do it so that I won't mess it up even worse trying to do it myself.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Some BMW dealers only have the facility to replace and paint bumers. No minor repairs.

My estimate was $700.

BMW of San Diego has a repair shop that can do minor blemishes and they repaired my bumper that was hit by another car's license plate screw and penetrated the bumper.

Total cost $207.

I do not recommend repainting the whole bumper if you can avoid it. They seldom match perfectly.

I got an insurance check for $700 from the other driver. Pocketed $500 and could not be happier with the repair.


----------



## A320 Scott (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen! Appreciate your responses and sharing of estimates.


----------

